# Asked to take photos at a babyshower?



## RNphoto (Nov 13, 2012)

I usually take portraits outside and I am still very new at it. Still learning a lot about lighting and I have been asked to take photos at an upcoming babyshower. I have a sb 700 speedflash and a Nikon D90 camera. A couple of lens, my question I guess is should I take this on? The only reason I ask is indoor and outdoor photos are very different. In everyones elses experience what are the best settings indoors to start at, at least so I can play around. I know it also depends on the lighting they have indoors natural vs artifical. I want to take the pictures because I will also be doing her maternity and newborn pictures coming up, but I want to know what I am doing and not just wing it. Thank you for any help. I would also love if anyone has any references on books or articles I can read up on. Jennifer


----------



## AlexanderB (Nov 13, 2012)

Definitely the flash will be helpful indoors. Just do not point it towards baby - bounce from the ceiling.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2012)

Assuming you are doing this because you're the 'friend with the good camera' and NOT because you're being paid, then yes,  you should do it, and you will definitely need the flash.  I will assume that you're going to be limited to using the speedlight on-camera, which is fine, so, as mentioned, bouncing is the key.  

There are hundreds, if not thousands of tutorials on YouTube; search the term "bounce flash" and spend an hour or two watching.  Given the nature of your questions, I'm going to make an assumption about your skill level and recommend using the camera in 'P' with the flash in TTL (which is probably what I would use in this situation).  

The one thing I will recommend most strongly is practice.  Grab your family and sit them down and practice, practice, practice!


----------



## paigew (Nov 13, 2012)

I would say go for it, and of course read up on how to bounce flash. Your doing it for free or what?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 13, 2012)

Help is here: Digital Photography Tutorials


----------



## RNphoto (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for the great advice, but she is not a friend she is a friend of a friend and I will be getting paid for this. It was a last minute thing. I have roughly about 3 weeks to prepare. Not sure if I should accept because she is paying me and I want to make sure I deliver, but if I dont step out and accept I feel like I am just to scared to make the jump.... Yes I am going to practice practice practice believe me! I just want to make sure I get sharp pictures and they are not grainy. Thanks for the you tube idea I am def going to check it out. Thanks again.


----------



## RNphoto (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 13, 2012)

Three weeks is a good bit of time if you spend it learning and practicing.  Its also plenty of time to get your fictitious name and business tax ID set up so you can pay taxes on the income. I would get a softbox for your sb700 if you dont already have one.  Its not always possible to bounce the flash. A tripod is also good to keep around.


----------



## runnah (Nov 13, 2012)

Unless they are about to shut off your lights I would suggest doing it for free. It will help take the pressure off you and if you royally screw up no one gets pissed.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2012)

runnah said:


> Unless they are about to shut off your lights I would suggest doing it for free. It will help take the pressure off you and if you royally screw up no one gets pissed.


^^This^^!  Yes, three weeks is a bit of time, BUT there's a lot more to delivering a good product than simply knowing how to bounce your flash.  Most importantly, do you have BUSINESS insurance?  What happens if you trip and break the home-owner's priceless Ming vase, or a guest trips over your camera bag and breaks her arm?  I'm not trying to be rude, scare you, or suggest that you can't do the job, BUT, there's a whole new world waiting for you when you accept payment for services!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 13, 2012)

runnah said:


> Unless they are about to shut off your lights I would suggest doing it for free. It will help take the pressure off you and if you royally screw up no one gets pissed.





tirediron said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Unless they are about to shut off your lights I would suggest doing it for free. It will help take the pressure off you and if you royally screw up no one gets pissed.
> ...



+2


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 13, 2012)

It is not that hard to recreate the environment you will be in.  Practice it at home and shoot your family members.  Low ceiling, a lot of yellow lights, tight space.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 13, 2012)

Have you got a shower cap


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2012)

Robin_Usagani said:


> It is not that hard to recreate the environment you will be in.  Practice it at home and shoot your family members.  Low ceiling, a lot of yellow lights, tight space.



A baby shower...it ain't exactly rocket science...shoot some pics of people sitting around, watching TV on couches and in easy chairs....if you can do that, you can shoot a baby shower.


----------



## texkam (Nov 13, 2012)

If you were a restaurant testing a new menu item, or a software company beta testing a new app you would not charge. You're testing too. How 'bout just be honest and up front and explain that you are learning some new equipment and techniques, and because the level of excellence may not yet be quite up to your high standards you would be happy to provide this particular shoot for free in exchange for her understanding that you are ironing out a few rough edges. This way she respects your high standards.


----------



## cannpope (Nov 13, 2012)

I definately would NOT charge!


----------



## Tee (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, you should do it.  Why?  Because when members post "should I do this" threads they are looking for validation.  So go for it and rock it out.  Don't ask us.  Only you know your abilities.  Learn how to bounce flash, use flash with ambient light and do some Google-fu on baby shower photography examples.


----------



## Fresnel (Nov 16, 2012)

Are you really going to be less nervous or stressed if you do it for free? 
Will the 'client' be any less annoyed if she gets crappy images and no record of the event just because it was free? 
Are you going to instill confidence in her by saying you'll do it for free because there's a chance you'll screw up?
Are you prepared to hand the job over to a 'real pro' who will probably charge more and possibly still screw up?
Would you normally spend three weeks practicing the same/similar shots for one shoot?
Do you think pros are happy knowing there's someone else out there with a decent camera ready to work for nothing?
You should definitely do it and you should take the money - spend it on your family who will be helping you with practice if it makes you feel better! If you think you can do it, practice will make more confident but just get on with it and do the job properly. If anyone else wants to practice hard and then work for free let them figure out their own issues while you're becoming a better pro.


----------



## Tareq935 (Nov 18, 2012)

My suggestion is to go with the flash.


----------

